# My child has molluscum warts - what to do?



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

We noticed one or two on her almost a year ago. Took her to the ped who said they would go away on their own most likely within a year. She mostly leaves them alone, except that they have "opened" up and now she has several more. I'm freaked out that they are going to continue to spread. I just ordered something from Forces of Nature online - Molluscum No More. I have no idea if it will work. But it's all natural.

Any advice? They're so darn contagious, and the ped said very common. My child has never even attended daycare, preschool, what have you, so it's not like she's exposed all the time. She must have gotten it from somewhere, someone, and maybe she's just "prone" to them more than other kids.

But I want to take care of them before they spread more to her or others. Also, is there a vitamin, supplement, or homeopathic remedy that can help to prevent future ones?


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

put a cup of plain white vinegar in her bath each night, and you can also swab a vinegar soaked Q-tip on them after her bath to put some full strength on the warts. If there are any that are large you can put a vinegar'd band aid on them overnight. This cured my son of his in one week. good luck!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

hmmm will vinegar sting?
my son is very very sensitive and has eczema on top of his molluscum

and he's had molluscum for two years or more now.


----------



## lilsparrow (Apr 19, 2006)

My kids had it too. My son got it first, then it spread to my daughters. It was a LONG time before it was gone. My daughter I took to the doctors, they put this horrible acid on it that made a raw red blister the size of a DIME, and wanted me to bring her back for more treatments. Yeah right. I did my own research and found out it went away on its own. (Though I would have tried the vinegar on it.) It was a good eighteen months before they were gone. Good luck!


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

According to my chiro molluscum is always associated with yeast. If you have molloscum you have systemic yeast. We treated dd for yeast and the molluscum went away. (although we are still working on the yeast.







: ) Vinegar in the bath is a good treatment for yeast (and could work on excema as well). My dd got it at 18 months and had rarely been out of our sight before that. She must have picked it up on a playground somewhere. That was really the only possibility.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

wow vinegar works for eczema too????


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

yikes. so what's the treatment for yeast? probiotics? we started doing that a couple days ago.

also started doing vinegar in the bath, but she won't let me put the cotton pad under a bandaid









I also started giving her homeopathic thuja (which she loves).

And I ordered some "molloscum no more" from forces of nature but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## mummytastic (Sep 7, 2006)

TammyW, what type of thuja did you start her on? (my dd has the same issue!) Was it tincture or pellets? what doseage, how often? (desperate mum trying to get rid of these in a painless way)


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm giving her the pellets - 5-6 a day. I don't know if they're helping yet, but they do say warts on the packaging!


----------



## jlwagner (May 2, 2006)

So did you have any luck with the thuja or the molluscum no more or anything else????


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

No, the Molluscum No More was not successful. In fact, it made big red rashes wherever we used them.

What worked was vinegar in the bath (a lot) and on big ones that were ready to pop, we soaked a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar, then covered it with a bandaid on the spot for 24 hours. It was always gone by that time and turned into a red "scab" although I will say that it's taking a REALLY long time for the red scab to go away. These things are resilient. This has been a really horrible experience because they did spread to several areas, though thankfully just ones and twos, not hundreds like is possible. If this ever happens again, I would treat the first one immediately, and not just wait it out like the doctors recommend. Less chance of spreading that way.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Can children get this on their face? My 6.5 year old has this bump on his cheek that looks sort of like a pimple (sometimes it even gets a white head) and he's had it for a while now, several months at least. I wonder if it's molluscum??


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
Can children get this on their face? My 6.5 year old has this bump on his cheek that looks sort of like a pimple (sometimes it even gets a white head) and he's had it for a while now, several months at least. I wonder if it's molluscum??

That sounds like a boil, to me....


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

They can get them on faces, though usually once the white head shows up, it bursts (that's the major contagious stuff btw) and then that one would more than likely go away. Not sure though.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin+babyAndrew* 
put a cup of plain white vinegar in her bath each night, and you can also swab a vinegar soaked Q-tip on them after her bath to put some full strength on the warts. If there are any that are large you can put a vinegar'd band aid on them overnight. This cured my son of his in one week. good luck!

I just had to say, WOW!!!!!!

My DD has had a terrible wart problem on her hands/right thumb forever (she's a "recovering thumbsucker"







)! Trying to avoid toxins, we've tried duct tape and a pumice stone in the bath every night. The grouping on her thumb was particularly bad, and very sensitive to the pumice. My son has several plantar warts that are also quite sensitive to the touch (he has Asperger's/SID). I was at my wits' end when I found this thread.

We always have white vinegar in the house (I use it for cleaning) - so I figured it couldn't hurt to try. O-mi-GOSH!!!!!! 3 applications later, the two big warts on DD's hands are GONE (she peeled them off the other day), and the grouping on the thumb is drying up and scabbing over - they'll soon be gone as well. DS's plantars are being a bit more stubborn, but I can see the edges starting to peel up so I know the vinegar is working.

I apply the vinegar with a cotton ball at bedtime, and cover each wart with a Bandaid. I may have DS do a foot soak in vinegar/water to speed things up. He does complain a bit about the tingling, but it's not unbearable and I remind him that means it's working.

Thank you so much Erin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer's daughter (Oct 3, 2006)

My ds had molluscum for almost a year when I finally tried applying tea tree oil alternating with collodial silver gel, and within two weeks they were all gone. Within a day of applying the tto they would begin to boil up and then I would put the silver on with a band aid and within a couple of days they were gone. I was so relieved because they were all over his arms and torso and they were starting to spread onto his penis and legs, between his fingers...I took him to a doctor and they said they could do nothing but burn them off, which I wasn't going to do. I can't believe it went on as long as it did when it didn't have to. I have heard about vinegar as well and if they ever come back I will try that!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I noticed that this thread is almost two months old. Did the warts go away with any of these treatments?

I had a bunch on my hand a couple years ago. I tried the drugstore therapies and nothing worked. I started taking spirulina tablets and they totally went away within a week. The just sloughed off. No scar or anything. The only other supplement I was taking at the time was Mega-h(microhydrin). It's an antioxidant. So, it could have been a combination of the two.

I've read that when your body is out of balance (too acidic), you can get warts. The supplements balance your body's PH.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

We also use tea trea oil and colloidal silver, and sometimes iodine. I've been able to get the warts to almost go away several times, but my toddler scratches a lot, and often travel or something interrupts our routine. When the daily routine is interrupted they come back. You have to treat them every day!

I think homeopathy (ie that which is administered by a trained homeopath) might offer a solution. Thuja won't work if it's not your child's constitutional remedy though.


----------

